# Fishin'



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Son in Georgia was fly fishing for bass on the Flint River today and hooked this 55" Long-nosed Gar.....a spectacular fight ensued.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I bet it was awsome. I bet he will never forget the fight heart pounding excitement.
God I love to fish.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I reckon he had a fight on his hands. Around here a VERY common metaphor is "meaner than a gar" (pronounced meenerina gar) when describing someone/something that's ...well, meaner than a gar

Gar is pretty fair table fare when cooked right. Have the grease hot and ready, dress the gar and get the meat in the oil PRONTO. No putting it in the fridge and cooking it later.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Where abouts on the flint mike? I've fished the flint for many, many years and caught many Gar....alligator gar is very tasty, it's a pita to clean however, very boney. But a good white meat, course the gar eats live fish and that's how we would catch them. We would fish the lower end of the dam and the gar would work the surface, upon hooking one, you would let the gar take bait to his hole, then you could set the hook, the gar needed to swallow the bait as it's very difficult to set the hook in that boney mouth. Much fun ensued after setting the hook....not uncommon to catch em 40-50lbs. Always used a live bream for bait. All sorts of contraptions to get hung up in their teeth and try to catch em.....never successfully used one however.....read once where the gar skin and scales were dried in ancient days and used as discs for primitive plows. Idk but sounds plausible.

Nice catch, I'm sure it was fun......was he fishing for coosa bass or bream with that fly?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice catch! I haven't ever caught a gar but enjoy most all fishing.....bottom fishing in the Gulf Stream is my favorite.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dawg he was Coosa fishing and he was somewhere south of Thomaston I believe he said....pretty water and a pretty river.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, it is a pretty river.....he was just down from the starting point of the Flint. Starts just below Atl and runs into lake Seminole with the Chatahochee and then turns into the Appalachicola and heads to the gulf..... The coosa bass, otherwise known as shoal bass (we call em shoalies) red eye bass, etc. is found primarily in the waters of the Flint. I believe the state record still stands at about 7.5 lbs......it is not a large mouth and being that it lives in the river current of the Flint, it's a strong fighter.....
My favorite fishing to do......take the panfish special down to the Flint, have to put in below all the dams in Albany, it's a straight (well, not straight....ain't never seen a straight river) shot to Bainbridge and lake Seminole. It's a two day trip with a night spent on a sandbar hoping the gates don't open to the north in Albany  we generally are fishing primarily for red ear bream, and Ifn we go back into a slough, shell crackers.....tackle is a ultralight rod with 2-4lb test and black with yellow (kill a fella) beetlespin.....if ya ain't got some you will be wanting some before the day is over  those bream will knock the rod outta ur hand, very strong.....an Ifn ya happen to land a shoalie, good luck, the fight is on.....

We go waterskiing in the first resevoir on the Flint, Lake Blackshear. It's nasty black water, not ideal for skiing but the advantage (and disadvantage) is always full pool.....with no dams north to stop the flow, it also means huge amounts of silt slam the dam and roll back into the lake, hence the muddieness of the lake......


----------

